# Nike Airmax 95 restoration guide



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This is how my 2yr old daily use favourites came out after a 30 degree wash with non bio powder.

The sole was completely worn at the heel and down to the soft midsole.
It would be criminal to bin the trainers after coming out of the washing machine looking this good so out came my trusty SHOEGOO.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=shoe+goo&dpPl=1&dpID=51sUbx6s77L&ref=plSrch

It comes in black or clear and resembles thick gel like glue.
Can use it like glue to stick/repair shoes or in this case......
REBUILD a worn sole/heel.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Click on the video to see the heel rebuilt with the gel.
For some reason it says pic removed but does play when clicked.

I did it in 3 layers to build up to full thickness. 
Only needed to wait about 10-15 minutes between layers as the gel attains a "wine gum" texture by then allowing a new layer to be placed ontop.
Each layer has a degree of self levelling. 
Trainer was left upside down for each curing stage.

Done this many times in the past on other trainers and although it wears out at about twice the rate of the original sole it's still worth doing.

Please note I have never used it on trainers used for sports like squash etc, but it is well known for use in the skateboarding community.

Anyway, just thought I'd share the results that a wash and shoegoo can get get on old worn trainers :thumb:


----------



## JyGee (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice, I love my nikes, always washing them because they come out brand new. Never new they could be repaired tho.


----------

